# Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

Darum gehts:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117816

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren..


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare*

Muss man für mich nicht weiter diskutieren:

Völlig in Ordnung !


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare*

Schön wenn wir auch mal "unkommentiert" sperren dürfen.
Danke!!
))

PS: Diesmal wars mir ausnahmsweise wirklich ein Vergnügen, weil an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS: Diesmal wars mir ausnahmsweise wirklich ein Vergnügen, weil an Dreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten.



hab es nicht mit bekommen ... aber dann braucht man das ja auch nicht zu kommentieren ! #6


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab es nicht mit bekommen ... aber dann braucht man das ja auch nicht zu kommentieren ! #6



#c Oder einen extra Kommentar Thread zu eröffen.

Kann man nicht mal durch die Blume kucken lassen was vorgefallen ist bis auf das jemand versucht Leute für sein Board abzuwerben?

Frage fängt der User mit L an und hört mit y auf? Mehr könnt ich mir im Moment nicht denken  nach all den Querelen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare*

Wir machen eben zu allen Meldungen in den News hier nen Kommentarthread auf, also auch zu dem hier.

Nö, definitv nicht der von Dir vermutete User.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche, Kommentare*

Modteam meinte auch, dass hier unnötig dsei, daher dicht...


----------

